
No market. No motivation. - raganwald
http://matt.blogs.it/entries/00002901.html
======
DenisM
Summary: "iPhone has restrictions on kind of apps that will be in the app
store and Apple is not always upfront about them".

This is getting tiring. We've heard you the first 10 times, enough already.

~~~
raganwald
I see someone downmodded you, but I upmodded you, even though I think the post
is worth reading. There are two things that may matter to hackers. First, the
objective truth about the mechanics of building and distributing iPhone
applications. AS you point out, once the first couple of posts are out,
pretty-much all of the ground has been covered and there isn't much news in
posts 3..10.

The other thing that matters is judging how much momentum the platform has.
Who is developing for it? Why? Who isn't? Why not?? It's very loosey-goosey,
but people do care baout whether there are two or ten posts about this if only
to try to gauge whether everyone else is developing iPhone apps, which helps
gauge whether the platform will be a success.

Even if the business side of developing for the platform is restrictive, if
there are enough apps to make the platform the de facto standard, many
developers will hold their noses and jump in.

Such posts can help with this second decision, even though each one offers
little new objective data.

